# Tandem Cross racing



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Well a couple weekends ago we raced my Ibis tandem. It was a fun time and we only average 1.8 mph slower than our solo laps. Averaged 14 mph and hit 31 mph on the flat! Barriers became easier and easier each time and we were able to carry lots of momentum through each one. Overall we placed 3rd in the Cat 1,2,3 race! Pictures and videos below!


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

wow, looks like fun!

how did the officials sort things out with the placings? seems like the other racers would have a problem with two people combining their energy to beat them

or was there a Tandem class?

either way, great job


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

They put us into the Cat 1,2,3 Open class. A lot of the fast guys were at the usgp, so there was not much fuss. We also raced the fours, and my stoker got first, and i place second (On solo bikes) It was a great time


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Use the advantage of the tandem, flatten the barriers.

Captain to stoker...bump

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweeeet!!!! I like the Ibis too!

We did a cross race last year on the tandem - good times! It was a not a typical cx course, but still fun. Definitely fun getting faster at the dismounts and barriers.

Gonna have to try it again sometime.


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

That's rad. 

How did you manage dismounts/remounts? Did the stoker hop off first?


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

I wish there was a video of our barriers, I think you would be surprised how fast we were. Coming up the the barriers my stoker would hop off the same time I was do a right-leg-over-the-top-tube-dismount, hop the barriers, both holding the bike, then I would hop back on, I would start pedaling then my stoker would superman onto the back. Worked out pretty well! We never lost momentum over the barriers and people commented on how fast we were doing it. Just takes a little practice!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mr.SBC said:


> I wish there was a video of our barriers, I think you would be surprised how fast we were. Coming up the the barriers my stoker would hop off the same time I was do a right-leg-over-the-top-tube-dismount, hop the barriers, both holding the bike, then I would hop back on, I would start pedaling then my stoker would superman onto the back. Worked out pretty well! We never lost momentum over the barriers and people commented on how fast we were doing it. Just takes a little practice!


That's exactly how we did it. As we'd approach the barriers, I'd move my right leg over the toptube and count "1,2 3" and we'd both hop off at the same time and run over the barriers. The best part is that we were riding our DaVinci and when I hopped back on the bike, I could pedal while she "supermanned" onto the back and she did not have to chase the pedals (b/c of the ICS).

DaVinci is the perfect tandem cx machine!!!


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

i understand how the stoker gits on but how does the captain jump back on without catching yur leg on the stoker bars? i guess i'd like to see whatever technique yur using fer that.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

I dont jump onto the seat, I put my left put on the pedal and swing my leg over, Im actually quite quick at it and can beat a lot of people over the barriers even when they are doin the superman method


----------



## bikerkim (Nov 1, 2010)

we'll be there next year. i was so bummed we didn't bring our tandem for the saturday races. that was the prefect course for a tandem. well done.


----------

